# some artistic renderings of the boys...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is what DH did on his snow day...before he goes out to snow blow...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lovely*

Are those polaroid photo transfers? They are very nice renderings...a new business for you perhaps?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gorgeous! I espeically love Jasper's.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, how does he do that, Missy? You should go into business!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Those are great looks for those pictures of Jas and Cash! Very nice.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am in awe of my DH too... he just goes bup.bup.bup. on the computer and before you know it he has something cool. he does not use plug ins it's all him.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful!! I like Cash's best (he is the black one right?). Please ask him for details on how we can do this for ourselfs. THANK YOU


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmmmm, my computer kind of burps, but nothing like that ever comes out! 
Absolutely stunning Missy, please pass on our admiration!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So cool.....I agree with Beverly..ound:, you are so funny! My computer burps but nothing like that comes out...ound:ound:.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't feel bad gals...this is what DH does for a living...he designs as fast as I type. He also paints (art, not houses) as a passion and a sometimes living. So this stuff just pours out of him. (do I sound like I am gushing?)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You are both so creative and accomplished, Missy!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Missy said:


> Don't feel bad gals...this is what DH does for a living...he designs as fast as I type. He also paints (art, not houses) as a passion and a sometimes living. So this stuff just pours out of him. (do I sound like I am gushing?)


 Yes and with good reason.


----------

